# BMX/ MTB Hybrid Project Problem



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

My son has been ripping up the track on his mini bmx, but the skinny tires and lack of front brake are a problem on the trails. Running 1 speed does not seem to be a problem.

I really do not want to get him a 20" mtb. The best I could do after dropping a lot of coin would be 20 lbs. I think he is about 8 months away from being able to ride a 24" bike, so I'd like to wait until then to pimp one out for him.

My plan is to get a second set of wheels that would allow me to put on 1.75 - 2" tires. The issue is, I would have to change his fork. Finding a 20" fork with a 1" steer tube that I can mount V brakes on is proving to be a headache. 

Has anyone set up a bike like this or used a brake adapter plate?

Thanks


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

Couple of options...

20" wheels using v brake adapters by bombshell, rear only 1.40-1.50 tire is biggest to fit rear triangle of a mini. Apapters are a bit pricey $40-50

20" trials fork for front brake...too heavy IMHO

Go to generic/fake Comp III tires in 1 3/8 which can be set up ghetto tubeless $11 a tire

My son ran his mini on local trails with third option until 6.5 yo and I built him his 26" XS at that time. Not alot of downhill here and he did not need a front brake. Set up the rear brake with a full Jagwire kevlar compression less housing with teflon coated stainless cable and good pads. He also raced this set up for our local series taking 2nd overall against 8yo's with gears, suspension and 24" or 26" bikes.

You can search my posts for info


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.bombshellparts.com/shop/Bombshell-BrakeParts.html


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Cheng-Shin-Mini-CompIII-Type/dp/B000C1U822


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

20" wheels with coaster brake instead of bombshell adapters


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

Comp III 1 3/8ths


----------



## wycough (Mar 9, 2008)

26" custom XS build


----------

